# ASUS pro gaming z170 Bios  V3016



## pipi12 (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe die Bios Version 3016 geflasht. Nun kann ich beim abspeichern eines OC Pofils keinen Namen angeben. Man kann einen namen antippen solbald man auf Enter drückt zum abspeichern verschwindet der Name und das Profil wird ohne Name abgespeichert.

Hat jemdand zufällig das selbe Problem? Zurück auf 2003 flashen geht leider nicht.


----------



## batZen23 (2. Januar 2017)

pipi12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Bios Version 3016 geflasht. Nun kann ich beim abspeichern eines OC Pofils keinen Namen angeben. Man kann einen namen antippen solbald man auf Enter drückt zum abspeichern verschwindet der Name und das Profil wird ohne Name abgespeichert.
> 
> Hat jemdand zufällig das selbe Problem? Zurück auf 2003 flashen geht leider nicht.



gleiche Problem und noch das Problem, das mein RAM im XMP Profile nicht mehr bootet. Downgrade ist auch bei mir nicht möglich.
Würde empfehlen nicht zu updaten!


----------



## pipi12 (2. Januar 2017)

Das XMP Problem habe ich nicht. Mein Ram bootet mit 3000mhz normal.


----------



## Sverre (2. Januar 2017)

Versteh ich das richtig....
USBstick formatiert... das 2003er Bios umbenannt in Z17PG. CAP und das MB nimmt es nicht an?


----------



## pipi12 (2. Januar 2017)

Genau so ist es. Es kommt:
selected file is not a proper BIOS


----------



## Sverre (2. Januar 2017)

ok danke,
...dann geht wohl nur noch das auf eigenes Risiko, wenn man dann will...

Asus support....oder

HOWTO: Flash older BIOS on ASUS Z170 - HWBOT forum
Bios-Chips, ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING, kaufen ab 10.50€, neu, inkl. Programmierung | biosflash.com


----------



## pipi12 (2. Januar 2017)

diese phenomen ist ja nicht ganz unbekannt.


----------



## pipi12 (2. Januar 2017)

Habe das zurück mittels des Links versucht. Geht leider nicht.

Error 368: Failed to disable write protection for the BIOS space.
FPT Operation Failed.

bedeutet auf das nächste Update warten


----------



## batZen23 (2. Januar 2017)

gleiche hier auch write protected.
Auf 3100 mhz bootet der ram, auf 3200 nicht. Vor dem Bios update war das Problemlos möglich


----------



## Hawkeye979 (3. Januar 2017)

Selbes Problem, kann Profil Namen nicht speichern oder konnte meine alten Profile nicht einmal vom USB laden.. musste also wieder alles komplett neu machen von meinem custom OC, für welches ich natürlich keine Screenshots gemacht habe da ich sie ja auf dem verdammten USB stick hatte (stand nur " Konnte Profil nicht vom USB Stick Laden" dran)... Man kotzt mich Asus an... nur Fehler mit dem Bord bis jetzt und die neueren Bios Versionen machen das ganze auch nicht besser. Zuerst ständig abstürze trotz stabilem OC und dann alle 5 Tage mal nen OC Error vor dem Windows booten, welcher nach Rechner neustart plötzlich mal Weg ist... Irgendwie macht mir mein neuer Rechner mit dem i7 6700k und dem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming + DDR4 3200mhz G.Skill RipJaws  keinen Spaß, mit meinem alten Rechner hatte ich kein einziges Problem in ganzen 4 Jahren unter dauer OC von 4,8ghz bei dem i7 2600k, welches immer noch läuft und läuft. Das nächste Bord wird eindeutig kein Asus mehr, sondern wieder Asrock oder MSI oder Gigabyte....


----------



## Sverre (3. Januar 2017)

Was du versuchen kannst um die Abstürze zu vermeiden, sprich ein sauberes Booten

MRC Fast Boot [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Enable(S4+S5)]
Fast Boot [Disabled]

Txt Datei ...besser als Screenshots...als Anhalt um dein OC festzuhalten:
Post 10 von pipi12
6700k OC


----------



## Chris2898 (6. Januar 2017)

Seit dem Bios-Update von Version 2003 auf 3016 sind mir mehrere Fehler aufgefallen. Der für mich  gravierendsten ist, dass beim Booten aus dem Energiesparmodus die „Boot Devise LED“ den ganzen Betrieb über leuchtet. Wenn der Computer ausgeschaltet war und ich in (frisch) einschalte leuchten die LED’s wie vorgesehen kurz auf, gehen aber wieder aus sobald das Betriebssystem gestartet wird. Die Fehlermeldung erscheint nur, wenn ich aus dem Energiesparmodus starte. Ich habe bereits den gesamten Rechner zerlegt und die einzelnen Komponenten Stück für Stück angeschlossen. Auch das Netzteil habe ich getauscht. Das Ergebnis ist stets dasselbe. Da der Rechner ganz normal läuft vermute ich, dass es das Update ist. Übrigens, das Problem mit den Profilnamen habe ich auch.

Meine Frage ist nun: Ist euch der Fehler auch bekannt? Ich möchte sichergehen, dass es tatsächlich das Bios ist und kein Hardwareproblem, da ich erst letztens den Arbeitsspeicher getauscht habe. 
Ich habe im Bios wie auch in Windows versucht (EZ Flash) einen Downgrade auf alle älteren Biosversionen die Asus auf Ihrer Homepage zum Download anbieten durchzuführen. Leider war dies nicht möglich. Fehlermeldung: Selectet file is not a proper BIOS!
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das Bios wieder auf Version 2003 downzugraden? Hat schon jemand eine Lösung?

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Intel i7 6700k 4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz
Be Quiet! Shadow Rock 2 CPU-Kühler
Corsair DDR4 16GB CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Vengeance LPX
Sapphire AMD RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB
Corsair RM650X Netzteil
2x WD Red 3TB als Software Raid1
1x SSD (Windows 10 Pro)
2x HDD
1x BR-Brenner


----------



## Matze135 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das hier leider nicht gesehen und auf einem PC das Update gemacht, da ich ein problem hatte.
Seit dem Update Startet der PC gar nicht mehr und Springt sofort ins Bios.
Grund habe ich zwar gefunden, aber keine Lösung. Ich habe 2 Festplatten, und kann nur die ohne Windows  Auswählen.
Ich kann die richtige zwar Einstellen, aber er Speichert es nicht.

Mein anderer PC Startet und das mit dem XMP Funktioniert auch.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gut, dass ich diesen Thread gelesen habe. Wollte auch auf die neue Version updaten, werde aber jetzt warten.
Weiss man schon, wann Asus ein neues Update rausbringt, welches läuft ?

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel1979


----------



## pipi12 (8. Januar 2017)

Die 3016 läuft bis jetzt auch ohne Probleme, bis auf die genannten Probleme ^^. Die 2003 lief ganz gut.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Januar 2017)

Version 2003 läuft sehr gut... bei mir lief es sehr gut bis ich den Fehler gemacht hatte 3016 zu installieren...
Habe ASUS schon ne Mail geschrieben - Antwort kommt noch, melde mich 

Gruss

Kay


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt mal die Version 2003 eingespielt, mal sehen, ob das System jetzt stabiler wird
(hatte bis jetzt einige Probleme).

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel1979


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

Das Update wurde von ASUS für die CPU der Kaby Lake Prozessoren aktualisiert.

Asus sagt oder nimmt wie folgt Stellung ( der Herr M.J. will nicht mit vollen Namen erwähnt werden ) :
Zitat:

"Ein Rückflashen ist seitends ASUS für das MB Z170 PRO GAMING nicht vorgesehen.
Darum macht man ein BIOS Update auch immer ausschließlich wenn es zwingend benötigt wird.
Das war ja auch ein BiosUpdate für die neuen Kaby Lake !
Hier sind auch Updates der Speichercontroller der CPU vorgenommen worden.
Hierbei kann es durchaus zu Änderungen kommen besonders wenn der Arbeitsspeicher
nicht vollständig von uns für das MB freigegeben ist.
Übertaktungen sind auch nicht garantiert.
Wenn Sie mit dem BIOS vorher keine Probleme hatten, wieso haben Sie das Update überhaupt ausgeführt?
Ein BIOS ist ja schliesslich kein Treiber, welches man einfach so jedesmal erneuert.
In Ihrem Fall gibt es keine Möglichkeit zur Vorversion zurück zu kehren.
Sie können so nur entweder auf ein neues BIOS warten, welches ggf. wieder mit Ihren Parametern besser läuft oder wenn es größere Probleme gibt das MB beim Händler reklamieren und es neu flashen lassen.
Wenn es jedoch nur der OC betrifft und das Board bei den Standartwerten keine Probleme macht, dann gibt es allerdings kein Problem am MB.
ASUS sagt nicht das man immer das aktuellste BIOS downloaden soll.
Wir sind ASUS und von uns werden Sie nur Leute hören, die Ihnen möglichst dringlichst davon abraten!
BIOS immer nur im Bedarfsfall.
Aber je nach Konfiguration der Systeme kann das BIOS überall anders reagieren.
Daher ist häufiger mal noch ein FIX notwendig.Es gibt Millionen verschiedene Möglichkeiten und bei allen muss das BIOS funktionieren.Gerade wenn so ein großes Update kommt- in dem alles erneuert werden muss - für die neuen Prozessoren ist das nicht ganz so einfach.
Wie gesagt BIOS ist kein Treiber den man einfach so Updated und zurück kommen Sie nicht.

Bezüglich des OC-Profiles und das er nicht unter den Namen abspeichert:

haben Sie ein CMOS-Reset durchgeführt, wie es am besten gemacht werden sollte ?!
Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht kann ich Ihnen nur Raten auf das kommende FIX zu warten."



Ich habe die "Unterhaltung" etwas zusammengefasst damit es nicht in die Länge gezogen wird.
Ferner habe ich Ihm schon erwähnt das zum einen :

1) mein RAM Ripjaws V 16GB (2x8) 3400 MHz in der QVL gelistet ist und somit von ASUS vollständig freigegeben
2) einen CMOS Reset durchgeführt habe jedoch den Zusammenhang mit der des nicht mehr speichern unter eines Profilnamens verstehe
3)das diese Problematik min 23 Personen ( selbst auf der ASUS-Plattform kam die Problematik mit dem V3016 auf )
betrifft
4)alles wunderbar auf V2003 funzte ( CPU 4,0 GHz ---> 4,7 GHz nun gerade 4,2GHz ( muss noch was ausprobieren ) und der RAM 3400 ---> 3416 MHz nun gerade 3200MHz )


Fazit:

Hier habe ich die Unterhaltung etwas abgeschwächt, aber die Art und Weise
" Wieso machen Sie ein BIOS-Update für einen Kaby - Sie haben doch einen Sky ? Und überhaubt: Wieso machen Sie ein BIOS-Update wenn Sie keine Probleme haben ?!"

hat mich doch etwas irritiert und geschockt. Würde irgendwo stehen was in einem Update geändert wurde, hätte ich es durchgelesen und das Update nicht vollzogen - ich denke da kann ich für andere auch sprechen...
Laut ASUS ist man also selbst schuld wenn man ein aktuelles BiosUpdate installiert - mann kann nur hoffen das dann iiiirrrgendwannnnnnn mal eine bessere BIOSversion kommt... die vielleicht wiederum ander Bug´s hat... und dann ist man wieder selberschuld.

Hmm... was machen wir nun ?! einen neuen Chip kaufen? MB reklamieren und zurückgeben? Ein neues kaufen und nur den Chip wechseln und und das neubestellte MB wieder zurücksenden ?! Oder als Techniker versuchen auf volles Risko zu gehen und selbst das IC flashen ?!

Ehrlich gesagt - ich weiss es nicht... muss mich erstmal vom Schock erholen und mach mir erstmal einen Kaffee.....
soll ja beruhigen, oder ?!?!?


Schade um ASUS, konnte ich immer empfehlen..... aber jetzt -  weiss nicht


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

Bin grad auf Arbeit... aber
kann mir jemand netter Weise ablesen / sagen wie der 8 beinige BIOS-Chip heisst ?!
würde gern hier´zu weiter recherche Betreiben


----------



## pipi12 (10. Januar 2017)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde die Antwort ganz schön frech. Hast du eine Emailadresse von Asus für mich?


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Januar 2017)

Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland
Da kannst du doch direkt in den Online Chat und dich austoben,wenn mal jemand da ist


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. Januar 2017)

Naja über EMail hatte ich es denen geschrieben, jedoch kam nichts zurück.
Dann dachte ich mir auch: hey die bieten nen Chat an! 
Also darüber und es kam zu der "netten" Kommunikation.
Ferner war es die gleiche Person, welchen mir bei einer anderen Anfrage (RAM läuft nur bis 3333MHz)
geantwortet hat, sofern man das so bennen kann nur da war er etwas freundlicher...


Wenn Du das machst dann achte mal auf den Namen 
und gleich das mal mit meinen Initialen ab,.
Denn dem habe ich gesagt das ich seine Antwort hier in das
Forum reinstelle und das so einige nicht wirklich erfreut darüber wären, da es eben 
kein Einzelfall ist sondern ein generelles Problem bez. der V3016 

Ferner habe ich auch zu dem Thema ein Brainstorming angeregt, vielleicht hab ihr das auch schon gelesen,
vielleicht habt Ihr eine Idee oder Anregungen zu dem was ich grade Versucht hab

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben in diesem unserem Zeitalter des Overclockings, Hackings und Programmierens 

Hier der Link

ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Januar 2017)

Soooooooo da bin ich wieder !


Hat leider etwas länger gedauert..... musste erstmal im Programm-Tool das IC finden.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAABER:

Es hat geklappt!

Kann nun dann von der ach so schönen Version 3016 auf ein X-belibiges zurückflashen!
Bin grad fertig geworden ( war heute bis 3 Uhr wach um unteranderem das IC im Programm zu finden ... egal ist Wochenende )...
Vor 10 min hab ich dann mein repariertes BIOS-IC geflashed
alles abgeklemmt und eingebaut und tá tá ... las mit feuchten Augen V2003 im UEFI !

Also mein Angebot steht.... wer gerne was zurückgeflashed haben möchte kann mir gern eine PN ( Email ) geben

Jedoch sind meine 20 BIOS-IC´s sind noch nicht da kommen noch ( für diejenigen welche gerne zur Sicherheit
ein 2. Bios - IC haben möchten )
Somit kann ich erstmal "nur" die org. EEPROM-IC´s zurückflashen... *wobei das Wort "nur" reine Ironie ist *lol

Habe noch paar Bilderchen angehangen....

LG

Kay


----------



## pipi12 (21. Januar 2017)

Mega cool, jetzt habe ich eine 7700k drin...da brauche ich die 3016..


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Januar 2017)

Hahahahaaaa... ja so kann man(n)s auch machen 
und läufts gut ? schon OC ?! oder machste das nicht ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Januar 2017)

doppelter Eintrag.. ups


----------



## pipi12 (21. Januar 2017)

OC habe ich, aber Temperaturen gehen schnell hoch. Ungeköpft bin ich  bei 4.8 ghz unter Last 1.3 V mit AVX. Jedoch liegt dann die Temperatur bei fast 80 °C...

Daher bin ich nun bei 4.6 Ghz mit 1.168 V unter Last und AVX Offset 1 geblieben.  Wenn ich mal mehr Leistung benötigen sollte, dann kommt der Kopf ab.

EDIT: Die CPU hat natürlich keine Auswirkung auf das Bios gehabt ^^ und der Fehler mit dem Profil abspeichern besteht natürlich weiterhin.


----------



## Christo83 (24. Januar 2017)

Hi läuft das denn jetzt vernünftig? War das Problem nur für Nutzer die einen Sky Lake hatten und aktualisiert haben? Ich habe das Board ohne CPU und wollte eigentlich gleich den i5-7600k oder i7-7700k kaufen plus einen neuen Bioschip mit dem aktuellen Bios. OC ist erst mal nicht wichtig aber vlt. später, daher sollte das schon loslaufen...


----------



## Sverre (24. Januar 2017)

Christo83 schrieb:


> Hi läuft das denn jetzt vernünftig? War das Problem nur für Nutzer die einen Sky Lake hatten und aktualisiert haben? Ich habe das Board ohne CPU und wollte eigentlich gleich den i5-7600k oder i7-7700k kaufen plus einen neuen Bioschip mit dem aktuellen Bios. OC ist erst mal nicht wichtig aber vlt. später, daher sollte das schon loslaufen...


 
Beim Asus Bios ist im Moment der Wurm drin....


Damn, i just updated my bios to 3007. I didnt play with cpu overclock but now i need to downgrade de OC on my memory. With 2202 i had them on 3000mhz with 1.35v (auto voltage). Now im forced to put them on 2800mhz at 1.344v auto. MOBO also boots with memories at 2900mhz but the voltaje is at 1.44v!!! Dafuq

Update: I just called asus support, provided information and the final answer to the OC problems and weird voltages was: "We are aware about the issue and a new BIOS will be released soon to address this problem". When I asked about when this bios will be released he said "it should be released during february sir". Crossed fingers 

Bios 3007 - Page 6


----------



## Christo83 (25. Januar 2017)

Danke. Ich habe aber nur 2400er Ram. Mir wäre wichtig, dass die Kaby lake K Prozis sauber @stock erkannt werden und sich Windows installieren lässt. Aber vlt. kaufe ich besser einen Sky Lake...


----------



## pipi12 (25. Januar 2017)

Außer den genannten Problemen, läuft eigentlich alles sehr gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.  Ich denke mit dem nächsten update ist wieder alle im Lot.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Januar 2017)

pipi12 schrieb:


> OC habe ich, aber Temperaturen gehen schnell hoch. Ungeköpft bin ich  bei 4.8 ghz unter Last 1.3 V mit AVX. Jedoch liegt dann die Temperatur bei fast 80 °C...
> 
> Daher bin ich nun bei 4.6 Ghz mit 1.168 V unter Last und AVX Offset 1 geblieben.  Wenn ich mal mehr Leistung benötigen sollte, dann kommt der Kopf ab.
> 
> EDIT: Die CPU hat natürlich keine Auswirkung auf das Bios gehabt ^^ und der Fehler mit dem Profil abspeichern besteht natürlich weiterhin.



uiuiuiuuiuiuiuiu 80°C ?!?!? Brauchste nen Rechner für Spiegeleier ?! 
das ist schon ganz schön heftig...

Wie warm wird die CPU bei 4,6 unter last?! kann ja nicht soooviel weniger sein...

hab zwar den Skylake aber meiner wird mit OC 4,7 GHz nicht wärmer als 60° unter Last
Hab wohl nen guten Prozzi erwischt... ( unter 2003  )


----------



## pipi12 (26. Januar 2017)

Um die 50-55 ° C mit avx. Die Tempo scheinen aber bei dem Takt ungeköpft normal zu sein. Zumindest was man so liest. Bei 4.7 ghz bin um die 60 °C.


----------



## Christo83 (29. Januar 2017)

pipi12 schrieb:


> Außer den genannten Problemen, läuft eigentlich alles sehr gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.  Ich denke mit dem nächsten update ist wieder alle im Lot.


Hab auch keine Probleme gehabt. Mit dem getauschten V 3016 Bioschip lief der Rechner mit dem I7-7700k und 4x4GB Ram sauber hoch.  OC mache ich mit meiner Konfiguration erst mal eh nicht. Sogar Windows 10 lief trotz MB/CPU/RAM-Tausch normal weiter.

//Die Macadresse war leider nicht mehr korrekt (schein am neuen Bioschip zu liegen). Konnte aber mit dem Eeupdate Tool passend zum Netzwerkchip via Bootstick wieder geflasht werden (Mac steht beim Stromanschluss am MA, hab die korrekte Toolversion aus dem ASROCK mac207A Toolzip genommen).


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2017)

Asus hat eine neue BIOS-Version herausgebracht: 3202.
Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland .

Viel Spaß beim Basteln. 

P.S.: Mittendrin ist das BIOS wieder abgestürzt ...  .


----------



## DrSin (23. April 2017)

Vorgestern kam eine neues raus, 3401. Hab es mit der Hoffnung geflasht das alles endlich geht. Nun, jetzt geht nix mehr. Sobald ich xmp aktiviere ist das System tot, kein Bild, gar nix mehr.


----------



## Merkor (23. April 2017)

Welchen RAM setzt du ein? Bringt CMOS Reset etwas? Was ist, wenn du die Parameter des RAMs selbst festlegst, also manuell konfigurierst?

Ganz wichtig: Nach Aktivierung von XMP fragt das BIOS, ob es eine bestimmte Optimierung aktivieren soll. Hier unbedingt mit "nein" antworten!


----------



## DrSin (23. April 2017)

Es hat jetzt geklappt, 2 cmos reset.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (30. April 2017)

Es ist immer zu empfehlen noch VOR (!) sowie NACH einem BIOS-Update  (!) ein CMOS-Reset zu tätigen!
...sonst bekommt man komische Fehlerbilder


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2017)

Schon klar, aber ganz ehrlich... Hab ich gemacht - zusätzlich zu dem reset der beim Update sowieso gemacht wird...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Mai 2017)

Es kommt drauf an wie man den CMOS-Reset macht... das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied 
manche machen ledgl. Strom aus, dann nur die 2 Pins kurzschliessen - das wars und dann wieder Strom an... ohne Wartezeit.
Dann wundern die sich das Sie keinen Glück gehabt hatten - obwohl sie meinten einen CMOS-Reset durchgeführt zu haben

denn man muss zusätzlich meist 5-10min warten, auch sollte man die Batterie-Knopfzelle entnehmen und diese Kontakte kurzzuschliessen

LG


----------

